# Critique my new weanling... please? =]



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

stunning he looks really good and now u have him i bet he will get even better good luck


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Other than having a bit of a skinny neck (which I am sure will fill out with age and good food) I think he is rather nice.  He looks a bit toed out but that too might be fixed with some corrective farrier work and good food.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

My foals always did great on the same thing I fed mommy, Purina Equine Senior OR Triple Crown Senior/Complete feed and beet pulp. (Make sure to ad oats with beet pulp if you choose to feed that so he gets the right _Calcium_:_Phosphorus_ Ratio) 
That and free choice hay would get him fattened up. 

He looks nice! The only things that stood out to me were his neck appears a bit long and thin, his rear end/legs look (for lack of better words) "post-y" not bad - however critiquing a growing horse is always a toss up as to what they mature into with age and muscle  Enjoy him!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

nice long neck


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Does anyone have any advice on how to get him nicely muscled up in all the right places for halter? Especially in his neck?


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

He looks good I would have to agree with everyone else that it is hard to critque a foal I also had the forum critique my 2 foals and a 3 year old filly. I am going to get some better pics of them and have them redo it so I get a better feel of them. I just weaned my 5 month old stud colt Caddo today.


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Be careful on "bulking up" babies - they are actually healthiest when you can barely see their ribs/easily feel their ribs. More than that can cause growth problems - OCD, bones growing faster than ligaments so horse starts "standing" on it's toes, etc. 

I generally feed Purina Strategy to ALL my horses - from weanlings to old (20+) horses/ponies. It's high fat, low sugar, 14% protein. 

To muscle him up the healthiest way is to pony him (western saddle from a "bullet proof" horse). That way you're not doing too much circling (OVER lunging - circles - can cause problems) and he can become accustomed to "strange" things with a bullet proof buddy showing him things aren't scarey - makes for another bullet proof horse.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

oh he is cute! 

what are you doing to do with her?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i agree with Valentina- i love Strategy


----------

